# Study in Germany or France?



## KnulpJose

Hi. My name is Juan I'm 22 and been studying piano for one year. I also play bass guitar but my first instrument was the drums. Anyway, I want to learn a third language (assuming I'm fluent in english lol) I'm from Colombia and would like to study composition in Europe. I am currently coursing a technical career in contemporary music. I know it is a hard thing to obtain, to study in a good school, conservatory or university in Europe, but I want to give it a try. I have two years to practice more on my piano and bass technique, I want to do a composition study, I know I have to be good at my instrument/s. I also was considering either Germany or France, french is easier for me, it's similar spanish. But I just want to know your opinions on which language or country musically speaking is better? Is it a matter of taste?


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Germany is the homeland of music, so...


----------



## Ukko

You must study in Aix. And learn Provençal. And the minimum unavoidable French, but with the Provençal accent.

There is of course a reason for this procedure, which will be revealed to you on your 23rd birthday - if you have diligently followed the program from the age of 18.

Message relayed from:

  
[the Triumviratum Carborundum]


----------



## Winterreisender

I am also biased towards Germany because I live and study there myself. For me likewise, it was an interest in German classical music, especially vocal music, which initially inspired me to take up studying German language a few years back. But if you prefer French music, then obviously France is a better option. Only you can decide that, really! All I can say is that Germany has an excellent university system and, from my experience at least, is very accommodating towards international students.


----------



## Ingélou

I think it's a matter of taste - and a matter of what is offered & what suits you in educational terms.

But of course, I'm hopelessly in love with the French language & totally biassed. As Alexandre Dumas said, and I never tire of repeating, 'Every man has two countries - his own, and *France*!'


----------



## Aramis

Don't go to Germany, it stinks with sausage and it's Austria's worse twin. 

Go to France, because even if you fail with what you intend to achieve, you can always enlist to His Majesty's Musketeers. 

Hope I helped.


----------



## ptr

SiegendesLicht said:


> Germany is the homeland of music, so...


ROTFLOL! You really must stop joking like this, I can't take laughing uncontrollably for long periods any more! 

Of these two, I'd choose France and not least Paris any day over any Germanic Learning Centre, the French are much more open to contemporary culture on average then Ms Lichts Germans (IMHO)... But then, why not challenge Your self with something less run of the mill like Zagreb, Beirut or Tallinn, I have heard things that someone interested in "Contemporary Music" perhaps should investigate... The most interesting things seems to be happening outside the traditional music centres!

/ptr


----------



## SiegendesLicht

^ I was talking about _real_ music, not contemporary whatsoever.


----------



## Ukko

Ingélou said:


> I think it's a matter of taste - and a matter of what is offered & what suits you in educational terms.
> 
> But of course, I'm hopelessly in love with the French language & totally biassed. As Alexandre Dumas said, and I never tire of repeating, 'Every man has two countries - his own, and *France*!'


Is that perhaps mistranslated?


----------



## Morimur

Both France and Germany have given the world plenty to talk about. I think you'd be able to obtain a great musical education in either country. That being said, I'd choose Germany; it's beautiful, orderly, clean and safe. With two such choices the only thing to worry over would be working hard towards your goal.


----------



## Ingélou

Ingélou said:


> As Alexandre Dumas said, and I never tire of repeating, 'Every man has two countries - his own, and *France*!'





Ukko said:


> Is that perhaps mistranslated?


Maybe so; what he ought to have said, after all, is that every man* except a Frenchman* has 'two countries'. :lol:


----------



## PetrB

SiegendesLicht said:


> Germany is the homeland of music, so...


*Twaddle! *

Germany is the homeland of German music.

France is the homeland of French music.

Italy is the homeland of Italian music.

Hungary is... / America is... / Japan is...

I think that makes my point clear enough.


----------



## PetrB

France is a Latin culture; Germany is not.

You are from a Latin culture, so it is a matter of choosing something with which you are more at home, or less at home.

Chances are you will be considered and treated less like an _Ausländer_ in France.


----------



## hpowders

Germany is the homeland of music? Wow! You learn something new every day on TC!!

That may just qualify as the most ethnocentric statement I have ever heard in my short life (compared to the earth's life).


----------



## Morimur

Of course Germany isn't the homeland of music (I don't think she meant it literally) but one cannot deny the quality and importance of their contributions to the arts (not to mention philosophy, science, mathematics, etc.).


----------



## PetrB

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Of course Germany isn't the homeland of music (I don't think she meant it literally) but one cannot deny the quality and importance of their contributions to the arts (not to mention philosophy, science, mathematics, etc.).


Any more than one can deny the quality and importance of the contributions to the arts, philosophy, science, mathematics, etc. of the French, the Italians, the English, the Americans, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## hpowders

^^^^You took the words right out of my mouth. And of course the Americans invented pizza and reality TV, so they are automatically in first place among the world's greats.


----------



## KnulpJose

Well thank you all for your answers. I think I'll end up choosing maybe German, mostly because I would love to read Hermann Hesse in it's original language. I think it DOES en up being a matter of taste.


----------



## Blancrocher

KnulpJose said:


> Well thank you all for your answers. I think I'll end up choosing maybe German, mostly because I would love to read Hermann Hesse in it's original language. I think it DOES en up being a matter of taste.


Good luck with your travels and studies, in whatever form they take--sounds like you've got some exciting times in your future.


----------

